# Yawning Pics



## FlopsnWills (Dec 9, 2005)

We did this in another rabbit forum I visit andnot many people posted, I thought I'd see how many people here haveyawning pics of their buns. I've been lucky enough to get them fromboth of my boys!

here's charlie, such a lazy boy







and here's william in his bed that he's in love with! (it has a few more holes in it since this pic was taken)


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome pics!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 9, 2005)

I always miss all of my critters yawning while I take pics.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 9, 2005)

Great pics! I've never been lucky enough to get a yawning shot.


----------



## KatyG (Dec 10, 2005)

Well done! Its really difficult to getphotos of yawning. They are very cute. William isso sweet curled up in that bed. He looks like a cat! My cathas a similar sort of bed and he always lies with one paw sticking outof it like that.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Dec 10, 2005)

aw i love your pictures and i love the bed youhave for William! I'm gonna have to get one of those, though i fear itwill be eaten or used as a litter box...


----------



## Emmy-webby (Dec 10, 2005)

Awesome pictures of your two boys!

Although, I haven't seen Emmy yawn yet. If I do see her and happen tohave my camera with me, I'll be sure to snap a picture for you so Icould post it here.

Take cares
K&amp;E


----------



## Johncdn (Dec 10, 2005)

I honestly staked Willow out for a month hoping to catch a yawning shot like Pebbles'.

This was the best I could get.:bunnybutt:
(yikes, I'm working on a better resize)
&gt;

(That's as good as its gettin')


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 10, 2005)

I never have a camera when they yawn! I was justsaying the other day to my dad that I need to start carrying a cameraaround 24/7 to catch them!

It's so adorable, I'm glad you caught some pictures of them! :bunnydance:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 10, 2005)

I only have a picture of my Guinea Pig yawning.....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/tinyyawning.jpg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 10, 2005)

Cute guinea pigs. I love guinea pigs we have 6 piggers. We used to have 22 living with us. 7 boys and rest girls. lol


----------



## FlopsnWills (Dec 10, 2005)

those are great pics guys! keep em coming! Iadore yawn pics, i stalked both my boys until i had them from each ofthem. Anyone else have any??


----------



## Alice (Dec 10, 2005)

Yawning pics are the best!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 15, 2005)

If only the this rabbit knew the comforts of home. 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Anyone have more pictures??

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Dec 15, 2005)

These pictures are great!

:laugh:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 30, 2005)

I saw this on the photo link Johncdn posted and thought it was so cute. 

Laura


----------



## AmberNBuns (Dec 30, 2005)

It is so hard to get those pics. I did a search on google and came up with this page:

http://talkingegg.com/humor/bunnyyawns.html

Love these pictures!


----------



## AmberNBuns (Dec 30, 2005)

How many times have you yawned while reading this post?

Me? 4. I mean 5.


----------



## FlopsnWills (Dec 30, 2005)

thank you so much for that site! i should definitely send them my 2 yawn pics


----------



## BelovedBunnies (Dec 30, 2005)

LOL those are really cool pics! I only have one, of one of my bunnies, and have already posted it  But here it is again  

Kalliope:


----------



## clem_rosey_snuggle (Dec 31, 2005)

nothing cuter than bunny yawns!:bunnydance:I need to be quicker with that camera. Im goingto go stalk my buns with the cameraand try and catch them inthe act 

Lorri


----------



## RO STAFF 2 (Feb 6, 2006)

:bump


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 7, 2006)

Against the wall and put your hands up! :yawn



















Rainbows! :note:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 7, 2006)

How can you get your bun to stay like that.


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 7, 2006)

OMG I love Pebbles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance

(and i love these new emoticons)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 7, 2006)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> How can you get your bun to stay like that.


 These pictures were taken at different times. I just know the location where she does it, soI am prepared for it. 






Rainbows! :note:


----------



## Lissa (Feb 7, 2006)

Pebbles sure does yawn a lot. Hahah


----------



## doodle (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome yawn pics!  I bookmarked that site too. Did you all send your photos to them? Soooo cute.  I've never gotten any yawn pics...guess I don't have the patience, hehe.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 7, 2006)

http://talkingegg.com/humor/bunny23.jpgWhat type of Rabbit is that?? That's a cutie pie!!!


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 7, 2006)

Poor Pebbles is so bored. I think I should take her and spice up her life.

:toastingbuns


----------



## FlopsnWills (Feb 7, 2006)

i'm so happy to see all these yawning pictures! they really made my day, especially pebbles! i'm telling ya, her and william would make a fineeeeee couple!

nessa: that's a himalayan netherland dwarf.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah i love that picture of pebbles yawning,i dont think she could get her mouth any wider lol.sweet little pebbles:inlove:



cheryl


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 27, 2006)

Gues what?! I finally caught one on camera!

I swear Zoey is wondering what the heck Mocha is doing, the look on her face is priceless!





Close up:


----------



## naturestee (Jun 27, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## Spring (Jun 27, 2006)

Rofl! That pic is priceless..hehe it seems likeZoey is saying "Umm.. do I need to call mom? Are you ok?!"


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 27, 2006)

*Oh, that is SO FUNNY!! :lol::rofl:

Spring wrote: *


> Rofl! That pic is priceless..hehe it seems likeZoey is saying "Umm.. do I need to call mom? Are you ok?!"


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*RO STAFF 2 wrote: *


> (Hopefully Pet_Bunny will repost that classic shot of Pebbles singing the national anthem!)


 
As requested.... 








And here are a few more... 













Rainbows! :zzzzz


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jun 27, 2006)

oh how cute


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 27, 2006)

CUTE!! Pebbles stretches like a little tiny kitty!! How adorable!!

On that last one....hey, nice teeth!


----------



## parsnipandtoffee (Jun 27, 2006)

The picture of pebbles stretching is brilliant. 

I'm going to try to catch Parsnip mid yawn now. I bet I can't though!


----------



## Haley (Jun 27, 2006)

That is the best yawn I have ever seen! My guys never yawn that big! :bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2006)

I think I spoke too soon!

Today, while I was at work...my boyfriend was taking pictures of Mr. Tumnus, who was napping in his cage. Right when he was ready to take a pic of Tummy's face (all cute and asleep), he opened his eyes and yawned as big as his little mouth would get! This is too cute...







He almost looks vicious!

-Haley


----------



## Spring (Jun 30, 2006)

I've learnt my lesson.. Stay away from a sleep hormonal bunny! I went to say hi to Pebbles and she was dozing off. She had sleepy half open eyes and gave a big yawn and snuggled into her box. I thought it was safe.. Was I right? NO! I got boxed and bitby an angry, sleepy, bratty bun! I gave her a big kiss on the nose for being my little problem child .


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2006)

Aww Pebbles apparently needs her beauty sleep~!

Maybe she'll wake up in a better mood


----------



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

The long tail mousy bun 

sry dont have pics of yawning buns yet..But I'll catch them one day ^^.


----------



## Spring (Jul 3, 2006)

That is soo sweet! What a darling .

I love Mice and rats .

:inlove:


----------



## zoyaa (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi everybody! Ive been lurking around here forsometime now and i wanted to post some pictures of my bunnyBonnie. All the buns in this forum are sooooooo cute i wantto squish them alll&lt;333333

Here she is, my first every yawn picture of her taken a few days ago.
(she recently got spayed, thats why her tummy is shaved)


----------



## missyscove (Oct 10, 2006)

I got one, I got one! I'm so proud, lol. Here's Timmy.


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 10, 2006)

hi,

timmy is a cutie! he looks a lot like my bun maomaochiu fromthe pic. do u have a full pic of his? do u knowwhat kind of bun he is? i am still trying to figure mine out.

maomaochiu


----------



## Djakarta (Nov 3, 2006)

Mocha, caught in the act.


----------



## Starina (Dec 2, 2006)

I LOVE bunny yawns... check out my avitar. Ihaven't taken any photos of my bunny yawning, but I do gigglelike a maniac whenever I see her do it. :happydance



~Star~


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 1, 2007)

ahahahahahahaha that's made my day! The firsttime I saw a rabbit yawn was a few years ago at my cousins house I wasso scared he looked like some sort of alien!!!!!!!! Bangbang loves tostretch yawn i really really want to get a photo of it she looks sostupid! She arches her back like a cat and and screws her whole faceup, its quite scary.
Pebbles is possibly the most amusing rabbit i've ever seen hahahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 8, 2007)

Seeing these makes me wanna yawn!


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Reviving this thread. Anyways this is Binky thebunny and he yawns every single time he wakes up, honestly he nevermisses it, so its easy for me to catch pictures of it.


----------



## storminstaffs (Feb 25, 2007)

all your yawning pic's are great 

i've never been able to catch my lot on camera


----------



## Spring (Apr 22, 2007)

:bump.

Never thought I would get so sleepy looking at rabbit pictures.. butI'll give you not one.. not two.. but 81 VERY sleepy bunnies!

:caffeine

Enjoy, thanks to JadeIcing for showing me. 

http://talkingegg.com/humor/bunnyyawns.html


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 29, 2007)

I've been waiting for soooo long to join this thread I have finally succeded!


----------



## bummietime (Sep 30, 2007)

cute pics!! keep them coming :biggrin2: here are videos of my oreo yawning


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 3, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of Scone MacBunny yawning:


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Feb 14, 2008)

Here are a couple of Boof yawning. i took the first one by accident, then set up the camera hoping he would yawn again. He did, and that is how i got the second photo.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 6, 2009)

Sean tired after Agility practise.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 7, 2009)

Why does that rabbit remind me of the rabbit from Monty Python & the Holy Grail? :expressionless


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 7, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Why does that rabbit remind me of the rabbit from Monty Python & the Holy Grail? :expressionless


Because he is big, white, fluffy and going to eat you. :eats:


----------



## delusional (May 9, 2009)

Hehe! I love yawning pictures!

But how can I have not posted Rye's yawning picture here?!

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## irishlops (May 9, 2009)

awh, there soooo cute


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 10, 2009)

HAHA! That's adorable!


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 14, 2009)

Buttons yawning in her sleep


----------



## Saudade (May 17, 2009)

Awww so cute, I had the best pic of Lucy earlier kicking myself that I deleted it by accident, she'd climbed on to my belly when i was lieing on the front porch, yawned and stretched then flopped on to my belly as if to say 'I'll make basecamp here and try for the summit tomorrow'.
The pic was of her mid yawn sticking her but up in the air and looking like a roaring tiger...rabbit


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 17, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> The pic was of her mid yawn sticking her but up in the air and looking like a roaring tiger...rabbit








Pebbles :biggrin2:


----------



## LindseyG (Jan 12, 2012)

pumpkin


----------



## Broderick (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG I'M SO JELLY! I can never capture their yawns! I need to put cameras in their cages!


----------



## Samara (Apr 23, 2012)

I am trying to get yawn pictures too. Gubble has the most epic yawns. I think I'd dislocate something if I yawned so big.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 23, 2012)

I've never even seen Honey yawn.


----------



## buster2369 (May 24, 2012)

I just got this picture yesterday after watching Buster yawn all the time. 
I am so happy I finally captured it! :biggrin: He is amazingly adorable... :bunnyheart

He looks so ferocious!


----------



## LakeCondo (May 24, 2012)

He sure does, Andria.


----------



## danniela_h (May 28, 2012)

:big wink:


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 27, 2012)

I finally got a picture of one of my bunnies yawning!! 
http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/481785_371599096266365_1911341307_n.jpg
Alice yawning!


----------

